# Strange dmesg output

## plasmaroo

Hello.

This isn't exactly a problem, but I'm wondering why I'm getting strange ide errors during boot... Don't seem to be having any problems though!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
> ...

 

----------

## plasmaroo

I think there's another earlier in the boot process. Is this linked to the 5 SMART errors I'm getting on doing smartctl -a /dev/hde ???

----------

## snkmoorthy

check your ide settings using hdparm and set it to a lower UDMA value like 3 or 4 - first set it and see if it works ofcourse, may be the kernel is having trouble init-ing the drive with default params. 

fix it by running hdparm during boot with values you know work.!

----------

## phypor

 *plasmaroo wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> This isn't exactly a problem, but I'm wondering why I'm getting strange ide errors during boot... Don't seem to be having any problems though!
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

```

hdg: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdg: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

```

is what im getting...

i noticed yours is on hde, thats not an onboard ide controller is it?

mine is a pci siimage card

....

----------

## phypor

umount'd and changed to udma4 and tried to copy a file over

still getting the error in dmesg

gonna work my way down and see how it looks

```

rommel / # hdparm -i /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Model=WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0, FwRev=16.06V16, SerialNo=WD-WMA8C3410196

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234375000

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

rommel / # hdparm -X udma4 /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 setting xfermode to 68 (UltraDMA mode4)

rommel / # hdparm -i /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Model=WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0, FwRev=16.06V16, SerialNo=WD-WMA8C3410196

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234375000

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

```

----------

## Narada

 *plasmaroo wrote:*   

> Hello.  This isn't exactly a problem, but I'm wondering why I'm getting strange ide errors during boot... Don't seem to be having any problems though!

 

Try disabling "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" and "Verbose SCSI error reporting"  under SCSI support in kernel.

----------

## phypor

i copied over a few movies and dint get any hint of error...

```

rommel / # hdparm -i /dev/hdg

[...]

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 *udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1 2 3 4 5

rommel / # hdparm -Tt /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.50 seconds =254.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.98 seconds = 32.36 MB/sec

```

32MB/sec is respectable

----------

## phypor

not that i doubt you...

but how does the scsi lun probe'ing affect dma on ide?

 *Narada wrote:*   

>  *plasmaroo wrote:*   Hello.  This isn't exactly a problem, but I'm wondering why I'm getting strange ide errors during boot... Don't seem to be having any problems though! 
> 
> Try disabling "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" and "Verbose SCSI error reporting"  under SCSI support in kernel.

 

----------

## plasmaroo

Mine's running without SCSI support

----------

## plasmaroo

UPDATE: The problematic IBM drive DIED.  :Crying or Very sad: 

This happened after running the IBM diagnostics two days before it died. In other words, running that IBM junk which tells you your drive is OK when it isn't. *Sigh*

Therefore, I urge everyone getting something in the lines of....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC } 
> ...

 

to (try and) get their drives replaced. And get RAID-1. Saved my data, it'll save yours  :Wink: 

EDIT: I forgot to add that even if you get these errors, your drive would PRETEND to work fine. EVERY drive does that. Also, get the S.M.A.R.T utilities and do smartctl -a /dev/hdX. A few errors in the log might not sound like much, but modern day hard drives are designed to not whine until they get to a dire state. I've warned you  :Surprised: 

----------

## surgeon

The same happens to me. My computer locks up since two or three days ago, with the HD led on...

After reading this I think I will make a mega-backup right now  :Sad: 

Maybe a low level format will repare it, does anyone know?

----------

## surgeon

Hi there!

I've just replaced my ATA100 90cm round cable by a common ATA100 45cm ribbon cable. It seems it works fine now! I used to get that kernel warning just at the end of the module loading but now it has disappeared  :Smile: 

ATA100 doesn't like to travel long distances... BTW my CD drives still work fine with 90cm ATA cables, that must be because they are only ATA33, I guess!

----------

## phypor

 *surgeon wrote:*   

> Hi there!
> 
> I've just replaced my ATA100 90cm round cable by a common ATA100 45cm ribbon cable. It seems it works fine now! I used to get that kernel warning just at the end of the module loading but now it has disappeared 
> 
> ATA100 doesn't like to travel long distances... BTW my CD drives still work fine with 90cm ATA cables, that must be because they are only ATA33, I guess!

 

I've got a looong 24" round 80w cable on the bus ...

light dawns on me that that may very well be factor,

especially since one of the hds seems to work fine at a slower dma setting....

----------

## nbensa

I doubt this is HD problem. I have five boxes here, and every one shows SeekCompleteError and BadCRC. C'mon, 6 drives can't be bad!!

I've heard of a change in the IDE core in recent Kernels, could that be the problem?

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## phypor

 *nbensa wrote:*   

> I doubt this is HD problem. I have five boxes here, and every one shows SeekCompleteError and BadCRC. C'mon, 6 drives can't be bad!!
> 
> I've heard of a change in the IDE core in recent Kernels, could that be the problem?
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

In my case, it's not bad drives, but a combination of chipset drivers, cables, and dma settings.

The filesystem corruption I had was real enough... I would suggest maybe take the most important of couple of your boxes and tweak the hdparm -X udma down until you don't see the errors.

That could tell us something if side-by-side problems do or don't occur (altho it may take who knows how long).

~phypor

----------

